# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  ~~! S N A C K S !~~

## zeeast

well....as you ppl know that....i'm not in into cooking ....and even i don't feel like to go to the kitchen......but i found some good recipes of different snacks.....and i want to share with you ppl......do try it but on your own risk......... :Big Grin: 



BANANA FRITTERS


Ingrediants

 Wheat flour 8 oz 
Banana 3 mashed 
Sugar 1 cup 
Yellow colour pinch 
Ilachi powder 1 tsp 

Soda 1/2 tsp 
Water to mix 
 Method

Mix all the ingredients together and leave it aside for 2 hours. Then deep fry in hot ghee till brown.

----------


## zeeast

BREAD PAKORAS


Ingrediants
Bread 1/2 medium 
Chilly Powder 1 tsp levelled 
Curd 1 cup 
Zeera whole 1 tsp 
Gram flour 1/2 cup 
Salt to taste 
Baking Powder 1/4 tsp 
Oil for frying 
Green chillies 6 Finely Chopped 
Coriander leaves Finely Chopped 

 Method
Remove the crust from bread and crumble into small pieces. Then soak it in curd and 1/2 cup of water. Now take gram flour and add all the ingredients and mix them well with bread crumbs. Drop a spoonful of material in oil and deep fry.

----------


## zeeast

CHANA DAL KACHRI

ingrediants


Chana dal 1 & 1/2 cup soaked over night 
Onion 1 medium chopped 
Baking powder 1 tsp 
Zeera 1 tsp 
Salt 1 tsp 
Coriander seeds crushed 1 tsp heaped 
Green chillies chopped 6-8 
Chilly powder mota 1 tsp 
Coriander leaves chopped 2-3 tbsp 

 Method


Grind the dal well and add the spices, chillies and chopped haramasala . Mix well. If mixture is too watery add 1 tbsp beisan. Mould with hands and fry in deep hot oil till brown.

----------


## zeeast

CHEESE BALLS

Ingrediants

 Potato 1 pao boiled and mashed 
Egg 1 
Flour 1 oz 
Salt 1/2 tsp 
Cheese grated 1/2 cup 
Pepper White 1/2 tsp 
Green masala chopped 
Mustard 1/2 tsp 
Chilly powder 1 tsp 
Oil for frying 
Baking Powder 1 tsp 

 Method


Mix the grated cheese and with the boiled and mashed potatoes. Also mix in chopped coriander and green chillies, flour, salt, pepper, mustard, baking powder and egg. Now make balls and roll them in flour and fry. Serve hot.

----------


## zeeast

CHEESY CHICKEN FRY

Ingrediants

1 chicken, cut into small pieces 
2 tbsp cornflour 
1 small onion, finely chopped 
1 & 1/2 cup grated cheese 
1/2 tsp + 1/2 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp mustard powder 
1/2 tsp + 1/2 tsp black pepper 
Bread crumbs 
2 egg 
Oil for deep-frying 
1 cup milk 

 Method

Boil the chicken with the onion. Put 1/2 tsp salt and 1/2 tsp black pepper. Cook till the chicken is tender and dry. Spread out the chicken pieces to cool. Make a thick batter of the egg, milk, cornflour, cheese and mustard powder. Beat well to ensure that there are no lumps. Thickly coat the chicken pieces with the batter. Roll the chicken pieces in the bread crumbs and deep-fry till golden-brown

----------


## zeeast

CHICKEN BALLS

Ingrediants
1 Chicken of 1 & 1/4 kg 
Ginger / Garlic 1 tsp 
Salt 1 tsp 
Pepper 1 tsp 
3 Bread slices soaked in water 
Worses ter sauce 2 tbsp 
Ajinomoto 1 tsp 
Eggs 2 
Bread Crumbs 

 Method

Boil the chicken, with all the seasonings and some water. Till the chicken becomes tender and thick gravy remains. Now shread the chicken and remove bones. Mix the soaked slice of bread in chicken and add 1 beaten egg. Mix well and form balls. Dip the balls into beaten egg and roll in crumbs. Fry in deep oil till golden

----------


## zeeast

CHICKEN PATTIES
Ingrediants

1 cup chicken shredded 
1 cup mixed vegetables, diced and boiled e.g. carrots, beans, peas, potatoes 
coriander leaves chopped 
2 - 3 green chillies chopped 
slices of bread cut into round discs 
2 eggs beaten with salt and pepper 
oil for shallow-frying 
WHITE SAUCE 
2 tbsp butter 
2 tbsp flour 
1&1/4 cups milk 
1/2 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp white pepper 
1/2 tsp mustard 

 Method

For the white sauce, melt the butter in a sauce pan. Add the flour and stir to make a roux, making sure that the flour does not burn. Add the milk gradually, stirring continuously till it is of medium thick consistency. Add the salt, pepper and mustard. Stir. Remove from heat. Put the meat, vegetables, coriander leaves and green chillies into the white sauce. Stir well. Spread the white sauce on half of the bread discs and cover with the remaining bread discs. Dip each "sandwich"into the egg and shallow-fry.

----------


## zeeast

DAHI BARAS

Ingrediants
250 gms mash dal soaked overnight 
1 tsp + 2 tbsp salt 
1 tsp salt Baking powder 1/2 tsp 
1 tsp. cummin powder 
1 tsp + 1 tsp red chilly powder 
1 tsp cummin seeds 
500 gms yoghurt 
Oil for deep-frying 
sugar 2 tbsp 
1/4 cup water tamarind chutney, [optional] 
Chast masala 

 Method

Blend the dal, salt, red chilly powder, baking powder and a little water in a blender to make a smooth paste. Put the mixture in a bowl and add the cummin seeds. Mix well with a big spoon. Heat the oil. Put 1 heaped tablespoon of the batter into the hot oil and fry over medium heat till it is brown. Finish all the batter in this way and set aside. Now fill a bowl with water, add to it 1 tsp. salt, cummin powder and red chilly powder. Put the fried "baras"in this water. Then beat the yoghurt with sugar, salt and 1/4 cup water to a smooth consistency. Remove the "baras"from the water, pressing them between your palms to squeeeze out the water. Set them in a dish. Pour the yoghurt over them. Spoon a little of the tamarind chutney on top and sprinkle same chaat masala. Serve

----------


## zeeast

DAHI BARAS

Ingrediants
250 gms mash dal soaked overnight 
1 tsp + 2 tbsp salt 
1 tsp salt Baking powder 1/2 tsp 
1 tsp. cummin powder 
1 tsp + 1 tsp red chilly powder 
1 tsp cummin seeds 
500 gms yoghurt 
Oil for deep-frying 
sugar 2 tbsp 
1/4 cup water tamarind chutney, [optional] 
Chast masala 

 Method

Blend the dal, salt, red chilly powder, baking powder and a little water in a blender to make a smooth paste. Put the mixture in a bowl and add the cummin seeds. Mix well with a big spoon. Heat the oil. Put 1 heaped tablespoon of the batter into the hot oil and fry over medium heat till it is brown. Finish all the batter in this way and set aside. Now fill a bowl with water, add to it 1 tsp. salt, cummin powder and red chilly powder. Put the fried "baras"in this water. Then beat the yoghurt with sugar, salt and 1/4 cup water to a smooth consistency. Remove the "baras"from the water, pressing them between your palms to squeeeze out the water. Set them in a dish. Pour the yoghurt over them. Spoon a little of the tamarind chutney on top and sprinkle same chaat masala. Serve

----------


## zeeast

FRUIT CHAAT
Ingrediants

 apple 
1 tbsp lemon juice 
2 bananas 
1 tsp cummin seeds, roasted 
1 pomegranate 
2 tbsp castor sugar 
1/2 cup grapes 
3/4 tsp salt 
2 guavas 
1/2 tsp red chilly powder 
2 oranges 
1/4 tsp chaet masala 
1/2 -3/4 cup choley, soaked overnight with 1 tsp baking soda
1 potato boiled and diced 
Orange Juice 1 cup 

 Method

Peel the fruits and cut them into cubes. Mix in all the remaining ingredients. Refrigerate and serve cold. 


FRUIT CHAT 2

Ingrediants
Lemon juice 4 tbsp 
Sugar 4 tbsp 
Guava 3, cut in big cubes 
Boiled choley 1 cup 
Chat Masala 2 tsp 
Banana 3, cut in round slices 

 Method

Mix all the ingredients together and docorate it in a bowl

----------


## zeeast

HUNTER BEEF SANDWICHES
Ingrediants
 Hunter beef 1 cup choppped 
Mayonnaise 1/2 cup 
Ketchup 2 tbsp 
Black pepper 1 tsp 
Cheese sliced 
Salt l/2 tsp 
Cucumber sliced 
Bread slices 

 Method

Chopperize hunter beef with mayonnaise, ketchup and seasonings. Butter your slices and spread the prepared paste on the buttered slices. Put slices of cucumber, top it with cheese and cover it with 2nd slice of bread. Cut in triangles and serve toasted or as it is.

----------


## zeeast

MEAT MINCE PAKORA
Ingrediants
 Mince meat 6 ozs cooked with ail the masala 
Chana dal 3 oz 
Flour 6 oz 
Green chillies chopped 
Coriander leaves and podina chopped 
Potato 1 boiled 
Oil for deep frying 
1 tsp Yeast 
1 tsp Sugar 
6-8 oz Dal water 
All spices powder 1tsp 
Baking powder 1/2tsp 
Salt to taste 
Egg 1 

 Method 

Dissolve yeast and keep it in a warm place to rise. Cook your mince meat with all the masalas and tomatoes. Boil chana dal with salt and haldi and mash it. Save the water of dal. Add the mashed dal with mince meat and also add in finely chopped green chillies, coriander leave, mint and all the spices. In the 6 ozs flour add 2 tbsp Oil, risen yeast mixture, 1 egg, 1 mashed potato, baking powder and dal water. Mix all well. The batter should not be too liquid. Put the batter in a warm place to rise for 1 hour. Then make balls of mince meat and dip in batter and deep fry on low

----------


## zeeast

MINCE COCKROLLS
Ingrediants
 Mince 1 pao - boil in 1 cup water till tender and water dries 
Oil 2-3 tbsp 
Black pepper 1 tsp 
Mustard powder 1 tsp 
Worcester sauce 1 tbsp 
Salt 1 tsp 
Vinegar 2 tbsp 
Coriander leaves chopped 
Green chillies chopped 
Podina 1 tbsp Chopped 
Onion 1 small chopped 
All spice 1 tsp 
FOR ROLLS 
Maida 1 cup 
Salt 1/2 tsp. 
Egg 1 
Water 1-1 & 1/2 cup 

 Method

Heat oil, fry chopped onion till light golden add in boiled mince with all seasonings. Lastly add in all chopped ingredients and stop frying. 
Make batter with all the roll ingredients. Greece fry pan with oil. Make small pan cakes and cook on both sides also put some mince on side, roll. Fold at sides. Dip in egg, roll in crumbs and shallow fry.

----------


## zeeast

MINI STICKS

Ingrediants
 1 tsp. red chilly powder 
1 tsp. salt 
Pinch of turmeric powder 
2 - 3 tomatoes finely chopped 
1 tsp. Ginger / Garlic 
2 - 3 cups water 
1/2 tsp white cummin seeds 
500 gms beef cut into small pieces 
1 black cardamom 
Bread Crumbs 
2 tbsp oil or ghee 
2 eggs beaten 

 Method 

Grind together the red chilly powder, turmeric powder, Ginger / Garlic, cummin seeds and cardamom. Heat the oil and add the ground spices, stir, sprinkle a little water keep stirring and fry till the oil seperates. Add salt, tomatoes, water and beef. Cover the pan and continue cooking till the meat is tender and the water has dried. Stir and cook till you can see the oil. Remove from heat. Put the beef pieces on skewers and cover them with breadcrumbs. Now dip them in the beaten eggs and deep-fry. Serve hot.

----------


## zeeast

PORRIDGE PAK

Ingrediants
 Desiccated Coconut 1 cup 
Maida 1 cup 
Milk 2 tbsp 
Porridge Oats 1 cup 
Caster sugar 1 cup 
Baking powder 1/2 tsp 
Honey or golden syrup 2 tbsp 
Butter 4 oz 
Coarsely chopped almonds 1 cup 

Method

Melt margarine and honey together on low heat and remove from heat. Now in a separate bowl mix together coconut, oats, baking powder, flour, sugar and almonds. Add all this to the margarine and mix well. Spread it evenly on a greased tray and bake on 150 C for 15 mins till light golden.

----------


## zeeast

POTATO BARAS

Ingrediants
 Potatoes boiled and mashed 1/2 kg 
Onion 2-3 grated 
Green chillies chopped 5-6 
Coriander leaves chopped 4 tbsp 
Ginger / Garlic 1 tsp 
Haldi 1/2 tsp 
Salt to taste 
Chilly powder 1/2 tsp 
Lemon Juice 3 tbsp 
Oil 1/4 cup 
Curry patha few 
Rai seeds 1 tsp 
Besan 1 cup heaped mixed into a thick batter with water 

Method

Heat oil, add curry patha and rai. Fry onion slightly and add ginger / garlic, haldi and chilly powder. Fry a little and add mashed potatoes and the remaining ingredients. Mix well and then shape into balls. Later dip in beisan paste and deep fry.

----------


## zeeast

POTATO DUCKLINGS

Ingrediants
 Aloo 1 kg boiled and coarsely mashed 
Podina 1/4 bunch chopped 
Kuti hui lal mirch 2 tsp 
Egg yolk 2 
Egg white 2-3 slightly beaten 
Bread crumbs extra, to roll cutlets 
Chopped hara dhania 1/2 bunch 
Green chillies 6-7 chopped 
Salt 1 tsp 
Bread crumbs 3 tbsp 

 Method

Mix all the ingredients together in the boiled potatoes and dip them in egg white. Roll in bread crumbs and make into small ducklings shape and deep fry till light golden

----------


## zeeast

RICE AND CHEESE BALLS

Ingrediants
 Boiled cooked rice 1 & 1/2 cup 
Soda 1/4 tsp levelled 
Plain flour 2 tbsp levelled 
Grated Cheese 2 tbsp 
Green chillies chopped 2 
Mustard Powder 1/4 tsp 
Hara dhania chopped 2 tbsp 
Salt 1/2 tsp 
Oil for deep frying 
Pepper 1/2 tsp 

 Method

Mash the boiled rice thoroughly and add in all the ingredients. Then mix well. Shape into round balls. Deep fry in oil and serve hot.

----------


## zeeast

SESAME CHICKEN PAKORAS

Ingrediants
 2-3 tbsp flour 
1 chicken boiled and shredded 
1 tbsp cornflour 
2 onions roughly chopped 
1 egg 
1 tsp curry powder 
Salt and pepper 
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp baking powder 
Few small green chillies 
1/4 - 1/2 cup milk 
Few mint leaves 
Dried bread Crumbs 
Sesame seeds 
Oil for deep-frying 

 Method

Mix all the batter ingredients to a smooth consistency. Blend the chicken, onions, curry powder, salt, green chillies and mint leaves in a blender. Make small balls. Then heat the oil for deep-frying. Dip the balls into the batter and roll them in the bread crumbs and sesame seeds, coating evenly. Fry until they are golden brown. Drain on kithen towels. Serve hot with tomato ketchup.

----------


## zeeast

SPECIAL CHEESE TOAST
Ingrediants

 Bread slices 4-6 with crust 
Vinegar 1-2 tbsp 
Eggs 2 
Flour 3 oz 
Salt 1/2 tsp 
Water as required 2-3 tbsp 
Pepper 1/2 tsp 
Grated cheddar Cheese 1 cup 
Mustard 1/2 tsp 
Baking Powder 1 & 1/4 tsp 
Chilly Powder 1/2 tsp 

 Method

Make smooth batter with all the ingredients. Lastly add baking powder to the mixture just before frying. Apply prepared paste lavishly on the whole bread slice and deep fry with batter side down. Remove. Then cut into 4 squares pieces and re-fry.

----------


## zeeast

VEGETABLE AND FRUIT CHAAT
Ingrediants
 Potatoes 2 boiled and cut into 1" cubes 
Bhuna hua Zeera 1 tsp 
1 Cucumber small cut into 1" cubes 
Chat Masala 1 tbsp 
1 Tomato cut into 1 inch cubes (seeds removed) 
Imly juice 3 tbsp 
Anar 1 cup Seeds 
Lemon juice 2 tbsp 
Banana 1 cut into slices 
Caster Sugar 2 tbsp 
Apple 1 cut into cubes without peeling 
Juice of Orange 1 cup 

 Method

Mix all the ingredients together. Toss gently and serve.

----------


## zeeast

VEGETABLE CROQUETTES

Ingrediants
 Flour 4 oz + 4 tbsp 
Salt 1 tsp 
Water 1 pint 
Potatoes 2 medium 
Vermacilli broken into small pieces 1 cup 
Carrot 2 
French beans 4 oz 
Cabbage 1 lb 
Ghee 1 oz 
Onions 2 finely chopped 
Oil for frying 
Chilly Powder 1 tsp 
Haldi l/2 tsp 
Soda 2 pinch 
Coriander leave 2 tbsp 
Green chillies chopped 
Lime Juice 2 tbsp 
All spice 1/2 tsp 

 Method

Make batter with 4 oz flour, pinch of salt and water. Leave aside. Chop the potatoes, carrots, beans and cabbage finely. Melt ghee in a pan and fry onions for a few minutes. Then add chopped vegetables with seasonings and soda. Cover and cook till soft and then sprinkle 4 tbsp flour and cook for 2 minutes. then remove. Add chopped hara masala and lemon juice and mix well. Cool the mixture slightly, flour your hands and shape the mixture into croquette. Dip croquettes in batter and roll in broken vermacelli and fry till golden brown.

----------


## pinkyraja

hmm.....

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## Endurer

WOW .. thanks for sharing zeeast sis.. i'm gonna try all of em  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

3rd and 4th wali ki recipi ammi ko bttao gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

do try it and then tell me adeel..... :Smile: 

 :Smile:  @Ash.....

----------


## ~rani aapi~

sub dishes hi naice hai
now lets c which1 i will try

----------


## zeeast

ahaan... :Smile:

----------

